# Cliff's Club / Cliff's Resort



## Kel (Feb 27, 2010)

Can someone tell me the difference between these two?  Is the difference specific location of units or condition of units?  Thanks!


----------



## dude-luv (Feb 27, 2010)

*Difference Between Cliffs Club v. Cliffs Resort*

Cliffs Clubs owners own within a season: Pikake Season (weeks 2 to 16), Plumeria Season (weeks 17 to 34) and Ginger/Protea Season (weeks 35 to 50).  Consequently, if you are a member of the Cliffs Club, you can only reserve within your season.  

Members of the Cliffs Resort can reserve during the entire year.  The Cliffs Resort and the Cliffs Club occupy the same dwellings but have access to only certain rooms.  From my experience, Cliffs Club owners have access to a much wider range of rooms within the complex and have more access to the premiere rooms in Buildings 8 and 9.  

I own Plumeria Season at the Cliffs Club and if I want to stay during the Pikake Season I must go on a waiting list.  It is virtually impossible to reserve out of your season as a member of the Cliffs Club.  However, your chances of getting a room with a great view during your season increase substantially if you reserve well ahead of time because the inventory of available rooms with the Cliffs Club is greater.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is what was posted here a while ago:

If your check-in is Friday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then request one of 8304, 8305, 9106, 9204, 9205, 9206, 9301, 9304 or 9305. If you own a one bedroom and loft (two bathroom sleeps 6) then the units are 8304, 8305, 9301, 9304 or 9305.

If your check-in is Friday and you belong to the Cliffs Resort then you can only request 8105, 8302 and 9101.

If your check-in is Saturday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then you can request 8102, 8202, 8206, 8303, 9105 or 9303. Only 8303 and 9303 are one bedroom plus loft.

If your check-in is Saturday and you belong to the Cliffs Resort then you won't get anything in buildings 8 or 9.

If your check-in is Sunday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then request 8106.

There is no other inventory for buildings 8 and 9.

Here is a complete inventory for Sunday check-in:

Cliffs Club Units: 1109, 1205, 1210, 2204, 2209, 2308, 3103, 3202, 3207, 3308, 4102, 4105, 4203, 4208, 4210, 4307, 5107, 5202, 5203, 5204, 5208, 5304, 6102, 6204, 6205, 6206, 8106

Cliffs Resort Units: 3105, 3302, 4103, 4107, 4108, 4201, 4301, 5105


I also own Cliffs Club Plumeria season. Spring and Summer on North Shore are better than South Shore/Poipu due to calmer waves. 

The first digit is building #. Second digit is the floor. Loft unit (1 1/2 BR) are only on 3rd floor (no elevator). Buildings 8 & 9 have the best view.

http://cliffsatprinceville.com/amenities/map.php

http://wizardpub.com/kauai/krthecliffs.html


----------



## dude-luv (Feb 27, 2010)

*An old post*

The above info is an old post of mine that spells out the specfic room differences but the seasonal difference is also important.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, dude-luv. That list was very helpful when we make our annual reservation.


----------



## Kel (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  

Happy travels!


----------



## oldngrk (Mar 20, 2010)

*Recent listing and sales on eBay*

Couldn't help but notice a recent sale (yesterday) for $1 (plus $499 "Convenience" Fee) for the Cliffs Club.  The 2010 maintence fee is paid ... Not a bad deal.  In September, I bought an EOY Cliffs Resort on eBay for $31 plus $249 to re-register and I had to pay the 2010 MF ($800+).  I thought I got a good deal.  I know prices have been coming down forever, the ecomony is another reason, Global Warming, etc.  At this pace sellers will be paying buyers soon.  

Is there an assessment coming?


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Mar 20, 2010)

oldngrk said:


> Is there an assessment coming?



I bought a Cliffs Club loft unit in 2007 and the assessment was early 2007 or 2006, paid by seller already. Most units are recently updated, the most recent are bldg 7 & 9. In 2010, bldg 5 & 6 are the last two. But that's Cliffs Club. I don't know how many Cliffs Resort units are in bldgs 5 & 6. There shouldn't be any more assessments for at least 5-7 years, hopefully.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was checking ebay a few years ago, most units on ebay are 1br, no loft. Spring/summer loft units (Plumeria season) are the rarely listed on ebay.


----------

